# [OT] mplayer: è finita.

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *www.mplayerhw.hu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Closed for patent infringement
> 
> This site has been shut down because of numerous patent violations in MPlayer. The other free software multimedia players are next.
> ...

 

non ho parole. la prima vittima illustre di questa enorme cazzata che sono i bs.

ls cosa più angosciante è questa comunque: The other free software multimedia players are next.

----------

## DiMar

No frena!

Io credo sia solo una provocazione *per ora* !

Infatti l'homepage è ancora accessibile....  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

provocazione o no...vedo l'inizio di una brutta situazione..forse come dice il testo l'unica chance è quella di cercare di conviencere i nostri rappresentanti che tutto ciò non è bene..

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

provocazione o no, questo è quello che succederà se qualcosa nno cambia :'(

----------

## Thrain

Raga io sono parecchio confuso e vorrei vederci più chiaro... vorreste spiegarmi cosa sono i brevetti software, le patenti (perché c'è differenza tra patente e brevetto, giusto?) e tutto il resto che c'è d'attinente? Mi basta anche che mi indichiate qualche buona fonte di informazione, per capire COSA SIANO...

Grazie davvero

Ciao

----------

## DiMar

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> provocazione o no, questo è quello che succederà se qualcosa nno cambia :'(

 

Premesso che sono assoutamente d'accordo con voi sull'importanza della questione, devo ammettere di non essere, al momento, così allarmista!

La direttiva che stanno tentando di approvare, seppur becera, permette di distribuire i sorgenti. Quindi a mplayer basterà spostare i binari in server fuori EU, a noi basterà compilare come sempre...

----------

## DiMar

 *Thrain wrote:*   

> Raga io sono parecchio confuso e vorrei vederci più chiaro... vorreste spiegarmi cosa sono i brevetti software, le patenti (perché c'è differenza tra patente e brevetto, giusto?) e tutto il resto che c'è d'attinente? Mi basta anche che mi indichiate qualche buona fonte di informazione, per capire COSA SIANO...
> 
> Grazie davvero
> 
> Ciao

 

Comincia da qui!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *DiMar wrote:*   

> Premesso che sono assoutamente d'accordo con voi sull'importanza della questione, devo ammettere di non essere, al momento, così allarmista!
> 
> La direttiva che stanno tentando di approvare, seppur becera, permette di distribuire i sorgenti. Quindi a mplayer basterà spostare i binari in server fuori EU, a noi basterà compilare come sempre...

 

è quello che infatti non capisco nemmeno io... non gli bata mettere i server in russia o nelle filippine?

comunque la cosa è grave e fa seriamente incazzare....

primo perchè è una legge idiota

secondo perché in pratica sancisce che il parlamento eruopeo non conta un cazzo.... e se il parlamento non conta un cazzo significa che il voto non conta un cazzo.... io traggo le mie conclusioni, voi traete le vostre

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

forse avete ragione voi e non c'è bisogno di allarmarsi troppo. trall'altro io non sapevo di questo trucchetto del server che tiene i sorgenti (questo vorrà comunque dire che i sorgenti non potranno stare su dei mirrors europei, quindi nemmeno su quelli europei di Gentoo...). 

io incrocio le dita e spero che qualcuno della commissione accenda il cervello.

----------

## randomaze

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> forse avete ragione voi e non c'è bisogno di allarmarsi troppo. trall'altro io non sapevo di questo trucchetto del server che tiene i sorgenti

 

IMHO quella di mplayer é una provocazione, ma (sempre IMHO) anche "spostarsi su un server extraeuropeo" é un workaround che può funzionare nel breve periodo ma non troppo a lungo....

----------

## mrfree

 *Quote:*   

> Quindi a mplayer basterà spostare i binari in server fuori EU, a noi basterà compilare come sempre...

 

Premesso che questo è da vedere... nel senso che stai comunque utilizzando software che viola dei brevetti software, penso che questo comporti qualcosa; non vedo perchè bisogna sempre muoversi nell'illegalità per ottenere quello che riteniamo sia giusto, ma che %&!% viviamo in democrazia (o pseudo tale) o in major-crazia???!?!?!

PS: credo che la mia sia purtroppo una domanda retorica  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> ma che %&!% viviamo in democrazia (o pseudo tale) o in major-crazia???!?!?!
> 
> 

 

la seconda che hai detto!  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Non ci toccherà mica diventare la resistenza del sw??

Mi fa venire i brividi solo pensarci lol

----------

## xoen

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT] lol
> 
> 

 

Insomma... :Confused: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> secondo perché in pratica sancisce che il parlamento eruopeo non conta un cazzo.... e se il parlamento non conta un cazzo significa che il voto non conta un cazzo.... io traggo le mie conclusioni, voi traete le vostre
> 
>      

 

confermo che il parlamento europeo non vale nulla, in quanto non è l'organo legislativo della comunità europea, è solo un, inutile, organo di controllo, senza alcun potere decisionale.  l'organo legislativo in europa è il consiglio europeo.

il voto servirebbe se qualcuno andasse a votare, mentre quasi tutte le pseudo-democrazie moderne hanno percentuali di partecipazione popolare intorno al 30 per cento degli aventi diritto.

vi faccio un esempio del valore del voto in italia, così vi farete anche 2 risate, spero!:

a padova c'era un sindaco, un certo Zanonato, che voleva fare il "metrobus" http://www.metrobus.pd.it/faq.asp ,  ovviamente TUTTI i cittadini non lo volevano,  fatto sta che alle elezioni l'avversario, una certa signora Destro, ha detto: votate me, è NON farò il metrobus.

Ovviamente la signora ha vinto,  ma ha anche fatto il metrobus!!!

hanno fatto il giro inaugurale qualche mese fa, son saliti tutta la "creme" di padova, compresi ministri e funzionari pubblici, giornalisti etc. etc, e dopo 200 metri il metrobus si è rotto, e ad oggi ancora non funziona!

yeah!Last edited by Ciccio Bueo on Mon Mar 14, 2005 4:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## AlterX

Come sempre ci facciamo riconoscere!!

L'italia si è "astenuta" e non ha fatto sentire la sua voce, 

come molte altre nazioni hanno invece fatto  :Crying or Very sad: 

La cosa bella che noi non possiamo fare nulla!

----------

## xoen

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vi faccio un esempio del valore del voto in italia, così vi farete anche 2 risate, spero!:
> 
> a padova c'era un sindaco, un certo Zanonato, che voleva fare il "metrobus" www.metrobus.pd.it,  ovviamente TUTTI i cittadini non lo volevano,  fatto sta che alle elezioni l'avversario, una certa signora Destro, ha detto: votate me, è NON farò il metrobus.
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *xoen wrote:*   

> [
> 
>        

 

fenomenali vero?

----------

## lavish

@Ciccio Bueo: un pò troppo OT, ma posso confermare

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

scusatemi, oggi è una dura giornata.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @Ciccio Bueo: un pò troppo OT, ma posso confermare

 

Più che altro si stanno accavallando discorsi su due thread.... alcuni discorsi su democrazia e interessi del popolo li avevamo trattati a partire da da questo post

----------

## xoen

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *xoen wrote:*   [
> 
>         
> 
> fenomenali vero?

 

Scusa non volevo sembrare scortese, solo che non ho capito bene cosa c'entra un sindaco con il metrobus (e che razza di propaganda elettorale è "vi prometto che non farò il metronotte"?!) sarà che non me ne intendo troppo di politica (passa la voglia...), penso che sia anche dovuto alla situazione bizzarra che s'era verificata. Resta comunque un'ulteriore dimostrazione del fatto che sono pagati per far ridere.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

nessuno problema!  scusate ancora se ho detto una cosa che veramente non attinente!!!!!!!!  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> nessuno problema!  scusate ancora se ho detto una cosa che veramente non attinente!!!!!!!! 

 

Beh, dato che si stava parlando di democrazia e politici non mi sembra che fosse tanto "non-attinente" come esempio  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

Io cmq penso che potrebbero certo trasferirsi su server extra-europei, ma questo mi farebbe in****are ancora di più.

perchè mai si dovrebbe ricorrere a questi trucchetti?? perchè bisogna "scappare" come fuorilegge??

e meno male che in politica usano sempre la parola "libertà"...

però le mie sono considerazioni di un assoluto profano del "legalese", e sinceramente, dato che non mi piace per niente questa lingua, non voglio impararla più di tanto. quindi penso che bisognerebbe approfondire meglio la questione anche da un altro punto di vista oltre che il nostro...

----------

## Apetrini

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> Io cmq penso che potrebbero certo trasferirsi su server extra-europei, ma questo mi farebbe in****are ancora di più.
> 
> perchè mai si dovrebbe ricorrere a questi trucchetti?? perchè bisogna "scappare" come fuorilegge??

 

Il problema secondo me è che se venisse approvata la legge e i server venissero spostati fuori Eu si creerebbe un "precedente".

Da qui incitare i paesi extra-europei affinche anche loro applichino i BS, minacciandoli di "pirateria" il passo è veramente breve! Io vedo molto male tutta questa storia! spero che non venga approvata!!!!!

Dopo il mondo petrolio-dipendente, arriva il mondo Microsoft dipendente!!

Posso in qualche modo "capire" che siamo schiavi del petrolio, ma non posso concepire che forse un giorno dipenderemmo da Microsoft perche qualsiasi cosa avra bisogno del loro software per funzionare!...anche perche sinceramente il software open-source non è inferiore a quello closed, anzi...percio non vedo la necessità di darci le martellate sui co***ni lasciando che Microsoft monopolizzi il nostro futuro!!

Scusate se sono pessimista, ma questa legge non ha senso....abbiamo in mano uno strumento potentissimo(l'Open Source) che riesce a far progredire la tecnologia senza rendere l'uomo schiavo dell'indistria del software e ora la vogliamo buttare nel cesso! ...Be continuate a darvi le martellate sui c***ioni.

Scusate lo sfogo.

----------

## federico

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Dopo il mondo petrolio-dipendente, arriva il mondo Microsoft dipendente!!
> 
> Posso in qualche modo "capire" che siamo schiavi del petrolio, ma non posso concepire che forse un giorno dipenderemmo da Microsoft perche qualsiasi cosa avra bisogno del loro software per funzionare!

 

A dire il vero, cosi' come potremmo non essere schiavi del petrolio, potremmo anche non esserlo di MS.

La verita' e' che non abbiamo bisogno di nessuna delle due cose, e per entrambe ci sono alternative realizzabili; il punto e' che chi ha i soldi ha piacere a farceli spendere, e ha anche il potere necessario a per farsi le soliti leggi ad-hoc.

E noi puntualmente siamo fregati.

----------

## nightshadow

In effetti pare che sia ora una semplice protesta.

solo che a differenza di tutti gli altri progetti opensource, che hanno messo la pagina standard di protesta della EFF, questi hanno voluto fare una pagina differente, per"spaventare" (le virgolette sono d'obbligo) gli utenti di quello che potrebbe accadere.

I brevetti software sono una buffonata.. in pratica, prevedono la possibilita' di brevettare un'idea. mentre oggi puoi brevettare solamente una invenzione, presentando all'ufficio brevetti un oggetto FISICO.

e sul software tanti sono i brevetti assurdi che sono gia stati prenotati. un esempio?

Avete presente la cosiddetta "barra di avanzamento" ossia quella che sotto altir sistemi operativi, indica graficamente la percentuale di avanzamento di una qualsiasi operazione (ad esempio l'installazione di un software) ecco, quella barra e' oggetto di brevetto.

la EFF ha messo una pagina di esempio (linkata anche sul sito di mplayer) di un sito per ecommerce generico.

e' la sola homepage di un sito ecommerce, con indicati una ventina di brevetti violati dalla stessa, (violati in caso di approvazione della legge) cose che utilizzate tutti i giorni senza saperlo.

in caso di approvazione della legge, aime', temo che tutto linux, ad eccezione -forse- del kernel, sparira' per violazione di un qualche brevetto.

pensate che c'e 'pure un brevetto sul "pagamento utilizzando carta di credito passando per un server" come dire: se riesci a pagare con carta di credito via internet senza passare per NESSUN server allora non c'e' violazione di brevetto. se passi per un server QUALSIASI durante la tansazione, allora la violazione c'e' e in teoria, potrebbero richiederti le royalty.

----------

## aokmanga

 *Quote:*   

> a padova c'era un sindaco, un certo Zanonato, che voleva fare il "metrobus" http://www.metrobus.pd.it/faq.asp ,  ovviamente TUTTI i cittadini non lo volevano

 

Mica ho capito una cosa

perchÃ¨ nessuno lo voleva???  :Shocked: 

Ã¨ un mezzo non inquinante che puÃ² migliorare le condizioni del traffico secondo me io l'avrei sostenuto sto pover'uomo

o c'Ã¨ qualcosa dietro???  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *aokmanga wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   a padova c'era un sindaco, un certo Zanonato, che voleva fare il "metrobus" http://www.metrobus.pd.it/faq.asp ,  ovviamente TUTTI i cittadini non lo volevano 
> 
> Mica ho capito una cosa
> 
> perchÃ¨ nessuno lo voleva??? 
> ...

 

per il semplice motivo che gli autobus a metano costano meno e già ci sono, sempre a padova ci sono anche autobus a "gecam" una specie di gasolio a basso impatto ambientale, e così, invece di investire su altri autobus ecologici (si parla di modifiche, non di comprarli nuovi), sono stati spesi miliardi per fare un metrobus, che non ha la flessibilità di un autobus normale, e opera su un tragitto ristretto. Per farlo, ci stanno lavorando da 3 anni, mi pare, e quindi tutto il centro cittadino di padova, è un cantiere,  i negozianti si sono arrabbiati perchè avevano le vetrine coperte, e perchè la strada che percorre il metrobus, soprattutto all'altezza di riviera tito livio, aveva dei parcheggi ai lati, mentre ora sembra che verranno levati per fare tutta una zona semi pedonale, (e parcheggiare a padova è da delirio, milano è più facile e si prendono meno multe!), in quanto ci passeranno solo metrobus e pedoni. Tra gli altri motivi di scontento c'è da dire che il metrobus è per natura inaffidabile in quanto l'azienda che lo produce, non ne ha mai prodotti altri, ne ha fatto solo uno e solo per padova.

questi sono più o meno i motivi per cui la maggioranza della popolazione non voleva il metrobus....  fosse anche solo perchè siamo veneti e i cambiamenti non ci piacciono.... (discorso generico... chiaramente!)

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lotti

ma andate a fanculo brevetti software del cazzo...

allora per fare un sistema operativo pagheranno tutti i brevetti e verra' a costare 10000 euro.. bella merd....

ma io dico perche' non ci facciam sentire? ma dio possibile che sappiam solo dire bs del cazzo e basta'? non scendereste in piazza? non avete linux nel cuore? lo lescereste morire cosi'... e ritornare ai blue screen?

----------

## xoen

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avete presente la cosiddetta "barra di avanzamento" ossia quella che sotto altir sistemi operativi, indica graficamente la percentuale di avanzamento di una qualsiasi operazione (ad esempio l'installazione di un software) ecco, quella barra e' oggetto di brevetto.
> 
> 

 

Sono cose del genere che rendono la brevettabilità del software una grande ca**ata!

PS: Ho l'impressione che quando in un'ambiente cominciano a circolare i soldini va tutto a pu**ane...arrivano quelli che vogliono solo farsi soldi e se ne fregano dei valori, o della bellezza della programmazione (perchè la programmazione È ARTE, non dimentichiamocelo MAI!). Scusate forse sembra un discorso da estremista, ma non penso di esserlo.

----------

## Gaspyd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Da qui incitare i paesi extra-europei affinche anche loro applichino i BS, minacciandoli di "pirateria" il passo è veramente breve!
> 
> 

 

E' breve anche:

pirateria informatica ----> terrorismo informatico ------> BOMBE !!!!

Scusate al provocazione, .....  :Rolling Eyes:   a dire il vero neanche poi troppo irreale  :Sad: 

Soltanto cinquant'anni fà in questo stesso paese si facevano le saponette dagli esseri umani  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

cosa vi fà pensare che si sia evoluto tanto da "pensare" e "ragionare" su scelte etiche e culturali !!!!

Sono gli interessi personali dei potenti e i loro soldi a decidere, non la ragione e l'intelligenza, ...... da sempre!

O si vuole cambiare il mondo con quattro messaggi sul forum dal topic:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [OT] mplayer: è finita.
> 
> 

 

 :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Poi noi in quanto italiani contiamo meno degli altri, ..... ci sparano addosso i nostri stessi  "amici"   :Evil or Very Mad: 

ooppss scusate era un incidente, .... come quando graffi la macchina ... pochi giorni e ...... (......trascurabile)

P.S.

Questo si che era un [OT[OT]] .....  :Wink: 

----------

## prada

io penso che la soluzione sia quella di trasferire i server all'estero, il problema però è che a fare leggi ci sono troppo spesso dei (finti?) ignoranti in materia. Voglio dire, ricordate la legge Urbani? Le mayor hanno fatto un po di casino e i votanti hanno invaccato ben bene la legge.. Se ricordo bene si è incazzato anche Urbani che l'aveva proposta.... Spero che non cerchino di convincerci che Microsoft rischia di fallire per la concorrenza spietata di Mplayer..

.........o non ho capito niente???

----------

## Lestaat

 *prada wrote:*   

> io penso che la soluzione sia quella di trasferire i server all'estero, il problema però è che a fare leggi ci sono troppo spesso dei (finti?) ignoranti in materia. Voglio dire, ricordate la legge Urbani? Le mayor hanno fatto un po di casino e i votanti hanno invaccato ben bene la legge.. Se ricordo bene si è incazzato anche Urbani che l'aveva proposta.... Spero che non cerchino di convincerci che Microsoft rischia di fallire per la concorrenza spietata di Mplayer..
> 
> .........o non ho capito niente???

 

Il problema è, credo, più complicato di così.

Passata la legge sui brevetti non solo diventa illegale il 90% del software opensource ma da qui a renderne illegale anche l'uso è veramente una baggianata.

Già oggi sull'uso di software illegale ci sono leggi (sniffer, ecc...).

Purtroppo la legge non distingue software per pirateria (come quelli che già oggi sono illegali) e software che violano i brevetti, ci sono solo software illegali e basta. Ne risulta che a meno di modifiche sostanziali potrebbero renderne illegale anche l'uso.

In questo caso sarebbe davvero un bel casino anche perchè il tutto è in contrasto con la costituzione europea in fatto di libero mercato: rendendo illegale l'open source rimane ben poco di diverso da microsoft (giusto OSX è in grado di stargli dietro, al massimo i vari Linux che si sono ormai chiusi). Mah....staremo a vedere.

----------

## otaku

 *prada wrote:*   

> Spero che non cerchino di convincerci che Microsoft rischia di fallire per la concorrenza spietata di Mplayer..
> 
> .........o non ho capito niente???

 

mmm non credo che microsoft chiuderà mai, però si sa che quando una persona ha molti soldi, ne vuole sempre di più, come è risaputo che i nostri legislatori sono competenti di informatica come un elefante di danza classica. (si basti pensare alla storia del deposito dei siti internet) molto probabilmente i nostri parlamentari non sanno di cosa si stia parlando (per assurdo potrebbero pensare di ridurre così la  pirateria, a malapena useranno un computer, figurarsi se sanno cos'è precisamente il software opensource), cmq tornando a noi... il programmatore di mplayer ha modificato la homepage per "provocare"; dicendo:

guardate cosa succederebbe se venissero adottati i brevetti sul software in europa

a giudicare dal clamore che ha suscitato sembra che è riuscito nel suo intento  :Wink: 

----------

## ---willy---

sarà come per la tassa sui cd (per altro secondo me anticostituzionale): è stata una legge che ha avuto come unico effetto quello di creare il contrabbando dei cd. 

il bs avrà come effetto la "creazione" dei fuorilegge del software.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## ---willy---

con tanti problemi seri da risolvere.................... 

scusate l'ulteriore [OT]...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *otaku wrote:*   

> è risaputo che i nostri legislatori sono competenti di informatica come un elefante di danza classica. 

 

Ho visto elefanti danzare con più grazia di quanto i nostri legislatori non riescano a legiferare....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## flocchini

Anche secondo me quella del team mplayer e' solo una provocazione, tuttavia sono davvero preoccupato dall'andazzo che sta prendendo questa storia.

Al di la' delle bandiere/colori a parer mio il problema e' *soprattutto* l'ignoranza. La tecnologia si sta sviluppando piu' velocemente di quanto la classe politica stia facendo e di quanto sia pronta a capire. Anche se qno provasse a metterci buona volonta' si scontrerebbe con argomenti dei quali si sa poco o nulla statisticamente parlando. Di conseguenza qualche prezzolato avra' buttato li' l'idea e tutti gli altri dietro a dire "massi', tanto riguarda solo i computer" (oppure giu' a farsi pagare anche loro) senza aver chiaro che il futuro, se non gia' il presente, sara' l'IT. Perche' nessuno ne parla al telegiornale? Perche' non gliene frega un tubo a nessuno, riguarda solo "gli smanettoni", non l'italiano medio che segue felice e beato la rubrica "gusto". Quando tutti si troveranno dentro fino al collo ci si chiedera' "ma perche' nessuno ha detto nulla?". Il vero problema quindi e': come fare a portare l'attenzione del grande pubblico su questi temi?

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *otaku wrote:*   è risaputo che i nostri legislatori sono competenti di informatica come un elefante di danza classica.  
> 
> Ho visto elefanti danzare con più grazia di quanto i nostri legislatori non riescano a legiferare.... 

 

non credo di aver mai sentito parlare di "bravi" legislatori...    purtroppo la politica è quella che è, ed è così, più o meno, in tutto il mondo...  

io, da persona veramente disillusa che sono, considero la politica un male necessario, e nulla di più.

volete un altra chicca di politica italiana?

ho vinto un bando con il comune di venezia per l'aggiudicazione di un ufficio a prezzo agevolato in un edificio nuovo e hi-tech, per cui il comune ha speso 5 milioni e mezzo di euro..... (!!!) per farci stare dentro una decina di aziende come la mia. l'affitto è motlo basso, circa 250 euro al mese per un ufficio di 60 metri quadri,  appunto per incentivare e aiutare le nuove aziende nella speranza che queste producano nuovo reddito in una zona industrialmente depressa,  fin qui tutto bene, peccato che abbiano calcolato di spese condominiali 180 mila euro da dividere in 16 aziende, e questo solo per pagare le spese comuni!!!!

Ovviamente abbiamo contestato queste folli richieste, che rappresanto un entrata per la stessa società che ci finanzia,  e quando abbiamo iniziato ad alzare la voce con i "responsabili", dicendo che le spese devono essere ridotte come minimo di 5 mila euro ad azienda l'anno, costui ci ha detto: cosa volete che siano cinquemila euro!

credo non serva aggiungere altro... se avanzano a qualcuno, mi faccia sapere che gli comunico il mio conto su paypal....

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Anche secondo me quella del team mplayer e' solo una provocazione, tuttavia sono davvero preoccupato dall'andazzo che sta prendendo questa storia.
> 
> Al di la' delle bandiere/colori a parer mio il problema e' *soprattutto* l'ignoranza. La tecnologia si sta sviluppando piu' velocemente di quanto la classe politica stia facendo e di quanto sia pronta a capire. Anche se qno provasse a metterci buona volonta' si scontrerebbe con argomenti dei quali si sa poco o nulla statisticamente parlando. Di conseguenza qualche prezzolato avra' buttato li' l'idea e tutti gli altri dietro a dire "massi', tanto riguarda solo i computer" (oppure giu' a farsi pagare anche loro) senza aver chiaro che il futuro, se non gia' il presente, sara' l'IT. Perche' nessuno ne parla al telegiornale? Perche' non gliene frega un tubo a nessuno, riguarda solo "gli smanettoni", non l'italiano medio che segue felice e beato la rubrica "gusto". Quando tutti si troveranno dentro fino al collo ci si chiedera' "ma perche' nessuno ha detto nulla?". Il vero problema quindi e': come fare a portare l'attenzione del grande pubblico su questi temi?

 

quotissimo (esiste? :Rolling Eyes:  )

altro fatto che lascia supporre che tu sia nel giusto è la statistica di spesa per lo sviluppo dell'ICT, in cui siamo tra gli ultimi paesi in europa... è allucinante... è proprio una questione di larghe vedute: credono che l'italia riuscirà a restare competitiva con i soli prodotti artigianali con la cina che avanza?

----------

## marcowave

[quote="Ciccio Bueo"] *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> vi faccio un esempio del valore del voto in italia, così vi farete anche 2 risate, spero!:
> 
> a padova c'era un sindaco, un certo Zanonato, che voleva fare il "metrobus" http://www.metrobus.pd.it/faq.asp ,  ovviamente TUTTI i cittadini non lo volevano,  fatto sta che alle elezioni l'avversario, una certa signora Destro, ha detto: votate me, è NON farò il metrobus.
> ...

 

eccomi qua, sono di padova...

confermo tutto... 

cmq sta cosa di mplayer fa imbestialire... proprio ora che diventava un porgetto valido...  :Sad: 

----------

## Dece

Al di là dell'impatto catastrofico che i brevetti software avranno sull'open source in generale, bisogna anche considerare il piano economico: queste leggi si possono considerare come una specie di lasciapassare alle grandi aziende che detengono brevetti per permettere loro di "spartirsi la torta"  in europa: secondo me in questo modo, oltre a creare dipendenza, si ammazzano tutte le potenziali piccole e medie imprese: nel momento in cui devo pagare i diritti per scrivere un programma (anche proprietario), oppure devo sostenere una causa per 31 brevetti infranti di cui non mi ero accorto, allora non ho più le possibilità economiche per emergere. 

Inoltre, una volta raggiunto l'oligopolio tanto desiderato dalle industrie americane, cosa potrebbe succedere se due grandi aziende iniziano a pestarsi i piedi? cause miliardarie? Oppure dovremo sorbirci una sorta di "guerra fredda" con i brevetti al posto delle armi? Vedremo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

altra brutta notizia:

http://amsn.sourceforge.net/

----------

## flocchini

stessa solfa di mplayer secondo me... Cio' non toglie che sia da temere il fenomeno dei brevetti software piuttosto che le seppur giustificate iniziative allarmiste degli sviluppatori.

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> Posso in qualche modo "capire" che siamo schiavi del petrolio

 

...sinceramente non capisco manco questa...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bengio

 *Gaspyd wrote:*   

> Soltanto cinquant'anni fà in questo stesso paese si facevano le saponette dagli esseri umani 

 

Si sa ormai da anni che faceva parte della propaganda del dopoguerra.

Bengio

----------

## lotti

Ripeto, se non usciamo e facciam casino davanti al parlamento europeo penseranno che a nessuno gli importa e con qualche bustarella tutto sara' apposto.....

Dobbiam combattere per la liberta' del software!

non c'e' un po' di william wallace in uno di voi? :Smile: 

http://ia.imdb.com/media/imdb/01/I/61/43/90m.jpg

----------

## randomaze

 *Bengio wrote:*   

>  *Gaspyd wrote:*   Soltanto cinquant'anni fà in questo stesso paese si facevano le saponette dagli esseri umani  
> 
> Si sa ormai da anni che faceva parte della propaganda del dopoguerra.

 

Preventivamente vi invito a non aprire una discussione revisionista.

Per chi vuole approfondire il discorso comunque le keyword da dare a google sono "Risisera San Sabba".

----------

